# 9/11 Memorial info.



## Texas1966 (May 26, 2010)

Please click on following link for information on 9/11 memorial opening next month. The video on the link is an important reminder to us all. God bless the men and women in the armed forces and thank you to all.

http://www.examiner.com/hunting-in-houston/9-11-memorial-to-open-next-month-new-york

Thanks for reading.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

